
If you care about cities, Apple's new campus sucks - miraj
https://www.wired.com/story/apple-campus/
======
JoeAltmaier
Wow - a $5B building that houses 12,000 employees. That like > $400,000 per
person. Could have built them all their own house for that.

I predict the eyesore will become a wild abandoned park and be featured in
ruin porn for decades, shortly after opening.

